# Silvia Trkam on Too Slow for Your Dog and GSDs



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Silvia Trkman just posted a post about being too slow for your dog: LoLaBu Land Experience Too slow for your dog?

And in the comment section, she talked about GSDs 


"_Good article. But, there is a difference between a 21″ BC and say a 27″ GSD (which is what I consider a big dog) when it comes to turning- no? _



http://www.lolabuland.com/ LoLaBu on December 13, 2011 at 21:47 
Not much bigger as between my 14″ PyrShep and 21″ BC… All the GSDs I had in classes were extremely flexible and turned BEAUTIFULLY and it was actually much easier for them as for my BCs as they jump the same height here (26″). I noticed a huge difference in tightness between flexible and not flexible dogs, but I sincerely never noticed any correlation between their size and their turns (if those were trained of course: when you let them jump in extension, GSD will of course land further as a Maltese – but not further as my Bi though







"


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

That was me that commented about the GSDs LOL


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> That was me that commented about the GSDs LOL


 LOL I wondered if it might've been someone from this board!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ohhhh.... Interesting comment! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Ohhhh.... Interesting comment! Thanks for sharing.


yes, very interesting comment about the flexibility of the dog. I think after years of NADAC, my dog was patterned to run extended. He's getting better though. I've never thought about flexibility- hmmm need some doggie yoga!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Interesting quote http://www.lolabuland.com/ :



> When I started, we only knew rear crosses: we handled everything from behind. Handling from behind is still the easiest for me and I can handle everything from behind. But I handle 99% from in front now. – Because I learned that it’s faster, clearer and more efficient that way. I saw my first front cross ever on my first World Championships in 1997, went home to set that exact situation at home and executed first front cross in Slovenia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look how well she trusts her dogs and can give the EARLY information! This photo is after she sent the dog to the jump and she knows he'll pick up her right hand and go to the aframe (Bretta would knock that darn bar...)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

There is so many things awesome about that photo. The Cik&Cap turn is pretty outstanding!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Same dog:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Interesting how clearly substantial this jump looks. When the air from Bretta's tail goes past the PVC jumps at some of our trials, the bars go down. Let alone the clear contact this dog is making on the upright! Bretta has knocked bars by actually wrapping an upright too tightly and moving it to allow the bar to fall.


----------

